# [Nvidia stinkt] Mails aus Kmail exportieren? (Maildir->mbox)

## sprittwicht

Es ist soweit, mein Kmail ist gestorben und dank diesem Drecks-Akonadi-Gew***se komme ich auch nicht mehr an meine Mails ran.

Nun würde ich gerne zu Claws Mail wechseln, kann dort aber keine Maildir-Verzeichnisse importieren.

Gibt es eine stabile und zuverlässige Möglichkeit, 2 GB an Mails mit Dutzenden Unterverzeichnissen nach mbox zu konvertieren? Und kann so eine mbox mehrere "Mailverzeichnisse" enthalten, oder muss ich nachher für jeden einzelnen Unterordner eine eigene mbox-Datei in (z.B.) Claws Mail importieren?Last edited by sprittwicht on Tue Dec 03, 2013 10:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rogge

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

http://www.akadia.com/services/converting_mbox_mdir.html

http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/mb2md/

http://www.qmail.org/qmail-manual-html/man1/maildir2mbox.html

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo Sprittwicht.

Kann deinen Frust über das Akonadi-Geraffel verstehen, da auch ich schon so meine liebe Not damit hatte.

Beim letzten mal lags am proprietären fuck you Nvida Treiber.

Da hatte auch ich schon Thunderbird installiert und stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du, hab Akonadi und kmail aber dann doch wieder zum laufen gebracht und es hat sich seither wegen des schnelleren Indexing wieder ein Stückchen verbessert.

Hier ein thread von Leuten die dein Schicksal teilen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-972064-highlight-kmail.html

Insofern war Akonadi diesmal nicht wirklich schuld und seit ich auf den Nuveau Treiber setzte läuft bei mir wieder alles geschmeidig.

Daher ist dieser post von mir als Hinweis gedacht, für den Fall, dass das beseitigen des Problems ev. einfacher ist als die Migration auf einen anderen MUA.

So oder so, viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## firefly

klar kommst du an deine e-mails ran. Akonadi speichert die e-mails in keiner Datenbank sondern im maildir oder mbox format (bei "pop3" accounts)

Die AKonadi DB dient nur als cache. siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Akonadi

Oder habe ich dich da missverstanden.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Kleiner tipp: Solltest du die Tastaturkürzel von kmail gewohnheitsmäßig nutzen, vergiss sie! Bei meinem letzten Versuch mit Thunderbird habe ich dutzende E-Mails versehentlich [a]rchiviert anstatt zu [a]ntworten.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Für deine Mails gibt es ein AddOn für Thunderbird: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/importexporttools/

----------

## l3u

Notfalls halt ein kleines Python-Programm schreiben, was die Mails aus einem Maildir liest und in eine Mbox schreibt.

----------

## sprittwicht

Unfassbar, ich bin sprachlos. Anders gesagt: FUCK YOU, NVIDIA!

Beim Lesen des von Randy Andy verlinkten Threads hat's bei mir im Sekundentakt geklingelt. Wollte schon komplett weg von KDE, da es sich in letzter Zeit zunehmend merkwürdiger benahm:

- Desktopeffekte nach Neustart immer deaktiviert, aber sofort wieder manuell aktivierbar

- Dolphin nach längerer Zeit nicht mehr startbar (hängt, zeigt dann nur leere Verzeichnisse an)

- ganz neu: Rechtsklick funktioniert nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr

- Taskleiste friert ein

- beliebige Plasmoids frieren ein

- teilweise hängen beliebige Vorgänge einfach ewig

- Kmail kaputt mit nichtssagendem Akonadi-DB-Fehler

- mein absolutes No-Go-Highlight: Kopiervorgang in Dolphin brach ohne Fehlermeldung mittendrin ab. Hätte ich nicht von Hand die Dateianzahl kontrolliert wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen und ich hätte die Dateien von der Quelle gelöscht => DATENVERLUST!

Nach Nvidia-Downgrade von 331.20 auf 325.15 habe ich wieder ein frisches flottes KDE, pure Magie!

Allerdings hat insbesondere der Dolphin-Ausfall mein Vertrauen irgendwie nachhaltig zerstört. Unbemerkter Datenverlust ist meiner Meinung nach das absolute Todesurteil für einen Dateimanager. Vielleicht wäre es bei so einem Tool doch sinnvoller, komfortable aber fehleranfällige Funktionen wie die DBUS-Anbindung über Bord zu schmeißen. Ist jetzt reine Mutmaßung eines Außenstehenden, aber ich vermute mal dass der Nvidia-Bug ein unbeabsichtigtes "Kopieren abbrechen" per DBUS ausgelöst hat, wie man es sonst z.B. durch Klick auf "Abbrechen" in dem Benachrichtigungs-Tray-Icon anschiebt? Anders macht der Abbruch für mich keinen Sinn.

Naja egal, um zum Thema zurückzukommen: Das Speicherformat von Claws Mail (MH) scheint verdammt nah an Maildir dran zu sein. Wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man die einzelnen Maildateien einfach in einer nahezu identischen Ordnerstruktur hin- und herschieben und muss sie dabei nur noch umbenennen, der Umweg über Dutzende mbox-Dateien scheint also nicht nötig zu sein. Die Claws-Dateinamen sind einfach nur aufsteigende Nummern, weiß jemand ob das so festgelegt ist? Habe nur irgendwo gelesen dass manche MH-kompatible Programme die Sortierung der Mails aus dem Dateinamen beziehen, dann könnte man ja sogar die Originalnamen beibehalten...

Die Portierung ist aber eh erstmal aufgeschoben, der nächste Kmail-Panikthread kommt dann, wenn Kmail2 stable wird.  :Wink: 

@firefly: Ich meinte dass ich über Kmail nicht mehr an die Mails kam, weil außer dem Menü die komplette GUI ausgegraut und vom Akonadi-Fehler überdeckt war. Das war besonders lästig, weil er im Hintergrund noch ein paar neue Mails automatisch abgerufen hatte, die ich dann etwas umständlich in der Konsole lesen musste. Mit der Datenbank "absaufen" können die Mails Gott sei Dank nicht, da hast du natürlich Recht.

Nochmals DANKE DANKE DANKE euch allen, die KDE-Reanimation hat mir jetzt doch einiges an Ärger erspart! Ich sah meine Lebenszeit schon dahinrinnen...  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Ist jetzt reine Mutmaßung eines Außenstehenden, aber ich vermute mal dass der Nvidia-Bug ein unbeabsichtigtes "Kopieren abbrechen" per DBUS ausgelöst hat, wie man es sonst z.B. durch Klick auf "Abbrechen" in dem Benachrichtigungs-Tray-Icon anschiebt?

 

Und jetzt ist das Problem bei nvidia ja vermutlich ein Bug. Jetzt überleg Dir mal, was ein gezielt bösartiges Programm, das Du Dir vielleicht durch einen Browser-Exploit einfängst, erst alles anrichten kann!

Und dann überleg Dir nochmal, dass polkit auf geeignete dbus-Anfragen fröhlich mit root-Rechten um sich schmeißt. Danach solltest Du diese Sicherheitslücke (und leider auch alle Anwendungen, die diese Sicherheitslücke zwingend benötigen) von der Platte schmeißen. Ist leider derzeit die einzige Möglichkeit, ein System halbwegs sicher zu bekommen.

Sorry für diese leicht OT-Antwort.

----------

## bell

Was ich nicht begreife ist dass ein Treiber für die Darstellung auf Monitor solch einen Schaden einrichten kann. Schlimmstenfalls hätte ich Darstellungsprobleme erwartet/akzeptiert. Aber so stimmt da gewaltig was nicht. Wo bleibt die Abstraktion und Modularisierung? Es schaut nach einem Klumpen aus der ins wackeln kommt wenn eine Ecke nicht ganz richtig läuft. KDE nicht zu nutzen war wohl eine richtige Entscheidung für mich.

----------

## schmidicom

Diese Probleme mit nVidia beschränken sich inzwischen nicht mehr nur auf KDE/Linux sondern zeigen sich auch auf gänzlich anderen Plattformen. Bei uns in der Firma musste ich feststellen das bei einigen Windows Kisten je nach Treiber-Version das eine oder andere nicht mehr richtig funktionierte (Explorer hängt, Outlook lahmt, diverse Autodesk Programme stürzten laufend ab, etc...). Das Problem dürfte also weniger an DBus oder dem (auch bei mir) weniger beliebtem Polkit liegen sondern einfach daran das der Treiber das System an den Grundfesten (Kern) zum wackeln bringt. Und für mich ist das einfach mal wieder ein Beweis mehr das man diesem ClosedSource-Mist schlicht und einfach nicht vertrauen kann/sollte.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Dec 06, 2013 10:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

Welche Kernel verwendet ihr? Ich verwende geek-sources (Overlay init6) mit den Patchesets von Gentoo, Fedora und Mageia. Und ich habe *nur* unter Kernel 3.12.2 diese Probleme gesehen. Kaum hatte ich in eine 3.11er Version gestartet, waren die Probleme weg. Und auch mit allen vorherigen Versionen gab es nie Probleme.

Siehe Thread: Stress mit KDE Desktop Effekten

Auf meiner heimischen Windows Kiste hatte ich ebenfalls nie Probleme, allerdings habe ich dort eine GTX Karte, und hab brav auf GeForce Experience umgestellt.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Die Portierung ist aber eh erstmal aufgeschoben, der nächste Kmail-Panikthread kommt dann, wenn Kmail2 stable wird. 

 Ist es schon. Schon lange. Sehr sehr lange.

kde-base/kmail-4.4.11.1-r1 = kmail1 (bis 4.4.9999)

kde-base/kmail-4.10.5 = kmail2 (ab 4.5.0)

Siehe auch: http://reinemuth.info/howtos/kmail2-unter-gentoo-linux-loswerden-teil-2.html

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Allerdings hat insbesondere der Dolphin-Ausfall mein Vertrauen irgendwie nachhaltig zerstört. Unbemerkter Datenverlust ist meiner Meinung nach das absolute Todesurteil für einen Dateimanager. Vielleicht wäre es bei so einem Tool doch sinnvoller, komfortable aber fehleranfällige Funktionen wie die DBUS-Anbindung über Bord zu schmeißen. Ist jetzt reine Mutmaßung eines Außenstehenden, aber ich vermute mal dass der Nvidia-Bug ein unbeabsichtigtes "Kopieren abbrechen" per DBUS ausgelöst hat, wie man es sonst z.B. durch Klick auf "Abbrechen" in dem Benachrichtigungs-Tray-Icon anschiebt? Anders macht der Abbruch für mich keinen Sinn.

 Und genau deshalb kann der arme Delfin da auch nichts für. Es gab ein reguläres Signal zum abbrechen, was soll das Programm dann machen? Der Rotz drum herum ist das Problem.

Für die Zukunft: Nimm keinen Dateimanager bei sowas. Nimm rsync.

Unter Windows kann man sich mit cygwin + rsync behelfen, mache ich auf jeder Windows-Kiste, mit der ich arbeiten *darf*. Der Explorer ist noch unzuverlässiger.

Ansonsten, wenn du deinen Delfin ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten geben willst, schau mal hier: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kde-services/

Ich bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich dafür ein Ebuild schreibe. Apropos Ebuild. Für Dolphin gibt es auch eine nete Erweiterung namens "Ebuild manifest menu service".

----------

## sprittwicht

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *sprittwicht wrote:*   Die Portierung ist aber eh erstmal aufgeschoben, der nächste Kmail-Panikthread kommt dann, wenn Kmail2 stable wird.  Ist es schon. Schon lange. Sehr sehr lange.

 

Ja richtig, hatte ich ganz verdrängt, bzw. "gemasked".  :Smile: 

Dann kommt der nächste Panikthread wenn Kmail1 und Konsorten endgültig aus Portage rausfliegen...

@Yamakuzure: gentoo-sources-3.10.17

----------

## Josef.95

 *bell wrote:*   

> Was ich nicht begreife ist dass ein Treiber für die Darstellung auf Monitor solch einen Schaden einrichten kann. Schlimmstenfalls hätte ich Darstellungsprobleme erwartet/akzeptiert. Aber so stimmt da gewaltig was nicht. Wo bleibt die Abstraktion und Modularisierung? Es schaut nach einem Klumpen aus der ins wackeln kommt wenn eine Ecke nicht ganz richtig läuft. KDE nicht zu nutzen war wohl eine richtige Entscheidung für mich.

 

bell,

das ganze hat doch wahrscheinlich nichts mit kde zu tun, sondern mit den letzten nvidia-drivers Versionen.

Siehe dazu auch im Bug 487558  und deren Duplikate.

Wenn der Kernel Prozesse nicht mehr wie vorgesehen abarbeiten kann ist wahrscheinlich das gesamte System betroffen, sprich nicht nur kde gnome xfce usw..

----------

## Yamakuzure

Unter Linux bekommt man davon zwar nicht viel mit, aber wer in einer Winblows Kiste eine nvidia Karte hat, hat es sicher gesehen. In den vergangenen Monaten hat nvidia ihr gesamtes System aufgebohrt. Ich wette, dass es da ein paar Teile gibt, die eben noch nicht rund laufen. Und wir Nutzer sind dann mal wieder die unfreiwilligen Beta-Tester. (Nicht, dass das was Neues wäre...)

Dennoch würde es mich sehr interessieren, was da genau schief ist. Warum kommt es bei einigen zur Katastrophe, und bei Anderen nicht?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Und ich habe *nur* unter Kernel 3.12.2 diese Probleme gesehen. Kaum hatte ich in eine 3.11er Version gestartet, waren die Probleme weg. 

 Nach einem Update auf 3.12.4 habe ich die Probleme auch unter einem 12er Kernel nicht mehr.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Yamakuzure.

Es wäre schön wenn Du uns auch die verwendete Version von nvidia-drivers dazu nennen könntest, damit das ganze mehr Aussagekraft hat.

Könnte ja auch damit zusammen hängen, oder aber mit der Kombination beider Versionen.

Daher scheint mir hier alles wichtig in Betracht zu ziehen und so recht dran glauben mag ich auch noch nicht, da ich mich noch entsinnen kann, dass meine ähnlich gelagerten Probleme bereits mit dem 3.10.12-er kernel auftraten.

Die kernel version geht ja auch aus meinen Bug-Reports hervor wie gerade aus Recherchegründen noch einmal feststellen konnte:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=488136

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=487782

Außerdem lief Akonadi /dbus zwischendurch immer mal wieder und beim nächsten Reboot oder Ausloggen einloggen dann wieder nicht, daher war's auch so schwer zu triggern.

Also wer weiß, ob der Fehlerteufel nicht bald wieder zuschlägt....

was ich Dir natürlich nicht wünsche. Daher, schau'mer mal.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Hi Yamakuzure.
> 
> Es wäre schön wenn Du uns auch die verwendete Version von nvidia-drivers dazu nennen könntest, damit das ganze mehr Aussagekraft hat.
> 
> Könnte ja auch damit zusammen hängen, oder aber mit der Kombination beider Versionen.

 Entschuldigung, da habe ich mich im Thread vertan. In dem über die KDE-Effekte hatte ich geschrieben, dass ich nvidia-drivers-331.20 verwende.

nvidia-settings sind bei mir ebenfalls auf Version 331.20.

In /etc/defaults/grub habe ich die Zeile:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="rootfstype=ext4 rootflags=data=journal video=vesafb:mttr:3,ywrap vga=0x031b"
```

drin. Vielleicht hat's ja was damit zu tun.

In /etc/conf.d/modules habe ich:

```
modules="i2c-i801 nvidia r8168"
```

 drin, das nvidia Modul wird bei mir also schon sehr früh geladen. (Ich dachte eigentlich es würde erst geladen wenn X startet, das war aber ein Irrtum.)

/etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf ist bei mir original, nichts verändert.

Schuss ins Blaue: Kann es vielleicht mit fehlendem i2c bei euch zu tun haben?

----------

